# Seen this before?



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

*$$$*

At $60/lb that is some expensive honey...

If there is a market for it, then it looks great!!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Since it is 100% pure honey they must be putting it into a mold and reducing moisture until it is solid. Great idea, likely sell well. I suspect it takes a couple of pounds of honey to make a pound of solids.

I'm going home and working on it tonight! I'll post what I did if I can do it, if someone beats me to the punch post the technique.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

GloryBee has a similar item in their catalog. It's a bear on a straw made to stir in tea or eaten like a sucker. The caption claims it's made of pure honey. 

The only way to make it I can think of would be to dissolve dehydrated honey crystals (also available from GloryBee) into warm honey to get the moisture low enough to end up with a solid product at room temperature that they could still call pure honey. Only a guess.


----------

